# Теми, пренесени на Culture Cafe от други форуми



## Orlin

Здравейте! Според мен има някакъв проблем с теми, пренесени от езиковите форуми на Culture Cafe поради това, че не са строго лингвистични. Например X тема, пренесени от славянския форум, след трансфера не само нямат развитие, а и почти никой не проявява интерес да ги прочете, което значително намалява шанса за нови отговори. Разбира се, това до голяма степен се дължи на езика, на който са написани - той вероятно е неразбираем за участниците на културния форум.
Затова предложението ми е във всеки случай на подобно местене да се оставя *постоянен* линк към темите във форума, в който първоначално са били поставени (т. е. във форума, специализиран за съответния език/езици) - така значително ще се повиши вероятността да бъдат забелязани от участници, владеещи съответния език (защото те редовно посещават форума за езика, на който е написана темата).
Благодаря ви предварително!


----------



## swift

Hello Orlin. 

Sorry for answering in English. 

Unfortunately, there have been very few posts in those threads because there are very few speakers of Slavic languages among the active members in the Culture Café.

I think your idea is nice but we are not allowed to insert links to threads in the Culture Café in any language forum:



> P.S. Please don't link to this forum in the other language forums because it is visible only to senior members who have been registered for more than 6 months.



Anyway, let's wait for a moderators advice.

Cheers,


swift


----------



## cherine

Hi Orlin,

Sorry for another reply in English. I think it's the only language you and I have in common.

There's a very simple reason why we should not put links to the Cultural Café in any forum: that forum is accessible only to senior members who have been around for 6 months at least. Putting a link that others cannot access is not very respectful to those who cannot see it. To me, it's like teasing them (we can go there but you cannot).
The only solution I can suggest to you, is to send PMs to the other senior members whose opinion you value, give them the link to your threads and ask them if they're interested in joining the discussion.


----------



## Orlin

But I think the main problem is that the discussion "dies" after moving because people in the Cafe *even don't read* these threads! Should we move threads to CC if they're sure not to get new answers at all then?


----------



## cherine

I understand the furstration that may arise from such a situation, but there are some topics that simply cannot be accepted in the language forum.
So, it's either deleting them altogether (because they're beyond the scope of the forum), or give them a chance in the Cafe.
What would you do if you had the choice?


----------



## Nanon

I like Cherine's idea of inviting one's valued contacts to the Café. And I like the idea of having Café threads open in / to many languages other than English, although they mustn't be easy to moderate. 


> Разбира се, това до голяма степен се дължи на езика, на който са  написани - той вероятно е неразбираем за участниците на културния форум.


I suppose the demographics of Culture Café members reflect the general characteristics of WR, with a broader participation of English and Spanish speakers. But we speakers of other languages should not feel ourselves not invited to open threads and to participate there... 
And sometimes, the topic itself leaves me without an answer, although I can understand the language. But, Orlin, I promise, буду читать (вообще - уже читаю)  все "славянские" дискуссии и по возможности буду стараться отвечать в мере моих знаний .


----------



## Orlin

Nanon said:


> I like Cherine's idea of inviting one's valued contacts to the Café. And I like the idea of having Café threads open in / to many languages other than English, although they mustn't be easy to moderate.
> I suppose the demographics of Culture Café members reflect the general characteristics of WR, with a broader participation of English and Spanish speakers. But we speakers of other languages should not feel ourselves not invited to open threads and to participate there...


Я лично открыл несколько веток на Culture Café на славянских языках, и только одна (об языковой политике ЕС) получила много внимания и много ответов, а на остальных ответов было не больше одного. Я тоже думаю, что будет хорошо пригласить своих контактов участвовать на Culture Café, если они имеют право видеть этот форум и писать на нем, но послать контактам ссылки к определенным темам на Culture Café, может быть, не так хорошо, так как это фактически ведет к личному обмену по вопросам тем вместо публичной дискуссии - ведь я мог бы поставить тот же вопрос друзьям и в личном сообщении.


----------



## cherine

مرحبًا،

بما أنك تصر على الكتابة بلغة لا يفهمها الجميع، اسمح لي أن أكتب لك بلغتي.

اختصارًا للكلام، مش حينفع نحط لينكات للمواضيع بتاعة الكافيه في أي فورم تاني. تقدر، لو عايز، تكتب للناس وتعزمهم يشاركوا في مواضيعك، بس مش حينفع إنك تحط أي لينكات في المنتديات التانية.
أرجو ان يكون الكلام واضح.

مع تحياتي،
شيرين


----------



## Xopxe

Конечно, неудобно, что нужно регистрироваться в другом месте.
И второе неудобство, что никто нигде не написал где же искать это культур кафе.

Какой линк на него?

*Does anybody know the link to Culture Café?*


----------



## cherine

The Culture Café is only visible to senior members who have been with us for six months. You didn't reach "senior" yet.


----------



## Xopxe

Cherine, I`m with you since Feb 2006 (5.5 years).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Xopxe said:


> Cherine, I`m with you since Feb 2006 (5.5 years).


In order to be able to post in the Culture Cafè forum you need to have been a member of WRF for at least 6 months *and* to have reached at least 100 posts.
You have only reached 50 posts.


----------



## ({[|]})

Hello,


cherine said:


> There's a very simple reason why we should not put links to the Cultural Café in any forum: that forum is accessible only to senior members who have been around for 6 months at least. Putting a link that others cannot access is not very respectful to those who cannot see it. To me, it's like teasing them (we can go there but you cannot).


I have had a question. I fully understand and appreciate the reasons, why new members can't *write* in the discussions in the Culture Café; but my question is, why new members (and just people from the street) can't *read* them? Senior Members is a relatively vast community, so the reason is not clear, why they hide their opinions — that forum cannot be a so private café anyway, it's public...

Of course, if you discuss there strip-tease, then there's no interest for people outside to read the discussions, but if not.. (and I guess that often it's not..  ), then I see no reason not to be open to the world enjoying your thought. 

So, please, tell me, why it is closed for reading? Many thanks for your answer(s)!


----------



## cherine

I don't know if it's technically possible to resitrict writing while allowing reading, but I believe it's still as frustrating as seeing a link without being able to reach that forum. It's more fair to have either both (reading and participating) or nothing.

Besides, one of the ideas behind creating that forum that way was to prevent people who joined WR just to have a nice chat in the Cultural Discussion forum and created to much trouble. Restricting the access to the Café minimize this possibility and increase the probability that those who've been around for long enough to have access are those who really share the main interest of the forum: languages.

I hope this answered your question.


----------



## ({[|]})

*cherine*, Thank you very much for your opinion!

First of all, I would say, that the Cultural Discussions forum sets for Junior Members *and* Non-Members exactly the rules I talked of: no writing, reading is allowed. 


cherine said:


> I  don't know if it's technically possible to resitrict writing while  allowing reading, but I believe it's still as frustrating as seeing a  link without being able to reach that forum. It's more fair to have  either both (reading and participating) or nothing.


I personally think that such mode would not be frustrating for those  who'd like just to have a read of what smart people say (this is one of  the reasons we use Internet in fact), or even to learn an answer to a  question they have in mind (for example, I was happy to learn some  things about China in one of the Cultural Discussions' threads, that was  dedicated to China, and it didn't require me to post in that thread!),  but don't feel an overwhelming need to write, write, and write! In fact,  I guess, such persons might constitute a majority (considering new  members only as well as considering non-members too).

Also, it  might partly resolve the problem that Orlin raised. Let's imagine, the  thread with some useful information (that, say, one didn't yet read  carefully, but planned to) just expires from one's sight, whereas  technically it still exists... Not a very nice way, do you agree? 

But of course, I value this reason you gave! I don't know what others think...


> Besides,  one of the ideas behind creating that forum that way was to prevent  people who joined WR just to have a nice chat in the Cultural Discussion  forum and created to much trouble. Restricting the access to the Café  minimize this possibility and increase the probability that those who've  been around for long enough to have access are those who really share  the main interest of the forum: languages.


Yes, as I said I fully appreciate this reason. But people, who are not able to write into the forum, won't disturb its work!

I  see your concern, that people upon seeing a bit more free discussions  in the Cultural Café might think: "Wow, what a place, I'll join it to  have a nice chat!", register and then cause problems. But, I think, it's  possible to write them *in bold*,  at the top of that Cultural Café, that they won't be able to  contribute, until 6 moths have passed and they happily make their 100  messages, without being banned in the way. It will succesfully remove  confusions and misunderstandings. What do you think? 

After all, in Internet, forums that are open for reading and closed for writing, are not something unusual or unhabitual.

Again, thank for your thoughtful opinions!

PS: I really hope my reasonings don't look arrogant, or cantankerous, and I am really sorry if they do look so — my English is still very-very far from optimal, I can't be always absolutely accurate.


----------

